# home router gets no love from SBC DSL - connection problems

## foofoo

I installed Gentoo 2004.2 on an old Pentium-S to use it as a home router. I followed the instructions on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml , "Home Router How-To," emerging DHCP server and client and setting up eth1 to connect to the modem through a dynamic IP address. eth0 is setup to route the LAN. SBC Yahoo , our service provider, told us that the modem can be configured to store our username/passwd to get on the DSL network, and then would assign 1 computer an address dynamically through DHCP. That 1 computer is supposed to be the home router. If we connnect another computer running Windows directly to the modem, it can access the internet. When the home router is connected to the modem and boots, it reports that it was assigned an address and the "activity" light on the modem flashes for a second, as well as "ifconfig eth1" reporting itself "UP," but when I attempt to ping or ssh a server, it fails.  *Quote:*   

> Hehhhlp

 ... ;-(

Modem Specs:

Efficient Networks

Speedstream 5100

Ethernet ADSL Modem

ISP: sbcglobal.net

Here is some output:

```

localhost# ping 216.174.194.57

connect: Network is unreachable

localhost# ssh cs.unr.edu

ssh: Temporary failure in name resolution

localhost# ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:75:A5:E3  

          inet addr:192.168.1.64  Bcast:192.168.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:18446 (18.0 Kb)  TX bytes:6080 (5.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x6100 

localhost# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Bringing eth1 down

  Releasing DHCP lease for eth1...

  Stopping eth1...

Bringing eth1 up via DHCP...

  eth1 received address 192.168.1.64

localhost# dmesg

...

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

See Documentation/networking/vortex.txt

00:11.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0x6000. Vers LK1.1.18-ac

 00:50:04:d7:b0:a9, IRQ 9

  product code 5448 rev 00.9 date 07-01-99

  Internal config register is 1800000, transceivers 0xa.

  8K byte-wide RAM 5:3 Rx:Tx split, autoselect/Autonegotiate interface.

  MII transceiver found at address 24, status 7849.

  Enabling bus-master transmits and whole-frame receives.

00:11.0: scatter/gather enabled. h/w checksums enabled

See Documentation/networking/vortex.txt

00:12.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0x6100. Vers LK1.1.18-ac

 00:50:04:75:a5:e3, IRQ 11

  product code 544a rev 00.12 date 03-15-99

  Internal config register is 1800000, transceivers 0xa.

  8K byte-wide RAM 5:3 Rx:Tx split, autoselect/Autonegotiate interface.

  MII transceiver found at address 24, status 7849.

  Enabling bus-master transmits and whole-frame receives.

00:12.0: scatter/gather enabled. h/w checksums enabled

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

...

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

...

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 288 bytes per conntrack

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

...

localhost# ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:04 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 keventd

    3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd_CPU0

    4 ?        00:00:00 kswapd

    5 ?        00:00:00 bdflush

    6 ?        00:00:00 kupdated

   10 ?        00:00:00 khubd

   11 ?        00:00:00 kreiserfsd

  151 ?        00:00:00 devfsd

 1011 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 1149 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd

 1169 ?        00:00:00 dhcpd

 1264 ?        00:00:00 login

 1265 vc/2     00:00:00 agetty

 1266 vc/3     00:00:00 agetty

 1267 vc/4     00:00:00 agetty

 1268 vc/5     00:00:00 agetty

 1269 vc/6     00:00:00 agetty

 1270 vc/1     00:00:00 bash

 1302 vc/1     00:00:00 ps

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

...

ifconfig_eth1=( "dhcp" )

...

ifconfig_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

...

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth1/192.168.0.1"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

```

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrwaggles

gee, I don't know. that must suck.

you probably need to emerge rp-pppoe

since you're using dsl. I don't think DHCP

is gonna do the trick.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Starkiller

Could it be an MTU issue?

Friend of mine useing CentryTel DSL always had problems with MTU and routers........

----------

## foofoo

what is MTU?

I think the DSL modem just does ppp -> pppOe -> DHCP..

golly gee,.. so many acronyms..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Starkiller

Ok, if Im not mistaken MTU is Maximum Transmit Unit or something.

Anyway normal ethernet mtu is 1500, I think most dsl services use a max mtu of 1492 .

I wont even pretend to know why.... But I do know that unless my friend set his MTU on the ethernet interface that was connected to his dsl to 1492 it would not work at all.

----------

## xbmodder

code:

emerge rp-ppoe

echo "xbmodder rules" 

adsl-setup

adsl-start

----------

## foofoo

hmmm... MTU. I'll check it out. Do you know if there's a setting for it in conf.d/net?

It's weird, I have a gentoo box that I use for my own stuff (not the router) and if I hook it up to the ethernet right off the DSL modem, as iface_eth0="dhcp" it gets internet real good. I must be doing something wrong with the set-up on the router, maybe I need to install some service, or I'm just being a dummy some how. But wait... that couldn't be possible...

 :Wink: 

----------

## pussfeller

the 5100b has pppoe built into it so you don't have to use pppoe on your own box

----------

## kudude

anyone know how to configure the pppoe on the 5100B, so i CAN use dhcp?  thanks

----------

